# Ski Sundown Opening Day - 11/28/08



## Greg (Nov 28, 2008)

Brian sent me a few pics this morning. Here they are:

*Nor'easter:*






*Temptor:*





Looks like they seeded skier's left of Nor'easter. Sweet! Tough to tell for sure from the cell phone pics, but the lower section of Temptor looks to have some very evenly spaced bumps. It's also very clear that there is no lack of base up there. The snow looks as deep as it did at any point last season. Should be a good day to ski those in since it will warm up into the 40's. A few nights of snowmaking on top and we'll be in business! Awesome!


----------



## powhunter (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice!!!  Couldnt get up there this morning...Cant wait for the report!!

steve


----------



## Greg (Nov 28, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Nice!!!  Couldnt get up there this morning...Cant wait for the report!!
> 
> steve



Can't wait to rock those piles with ya on Sunday Steve-O!


----------



## Greg (Nov 28, 2008)

*Advanced Skills Only*

Quality signage too, presumably at the Temptor/Nor'easter merge:






Well done!


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 28, 2008)

Great! I was waiting for some picts this morning. Can't wait to get up there later on today!


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 28, 2008)

i think i just moved up my departure to sundown for today,  can't wait!


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 28, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i think i just moved up my departure to sundown for today, can't wait!


 
How late you planning on staying today? Hope somebodys left for the night session! Hope to make it by at least 5pm.


----------



## Greg (Nov 28, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> How late you planning on staying today? Hope somebodys left for the night session! Hope to make it by at least 5pm.



I'm heading over a bit over noon with my daughter to ski Little Joe. I hope to also head back tonight, but it might be as late as 8 or even 9 pm. Hopefully earlier, but I just have to wait until my wife gets home. Hoping those bumps don't flash freeze too quickly...


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm heading over a bit over noon with my daughter to ski Little Joe. I hope to also head back tonight, but it might be as late as 8 or even 9 pm. Hopefully earlier, but I just have to wait until my wife gets home. Hoping those bumps don't flash freeze too quickly...


 
The temps don't look too bad even in to the night. With little wind, it shouldn't feel too cold. I'll probably stay until they stop the lifts, Have to take advantage of my opportunities when I can.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 28, 2008)

man that snow looks soft.  bumps on temptor look a bit small but they should grow in a hurry if it is in fact soft.

cant wait for sunday.  hell, i cant wait for brians full report tonight.

Greg, did you say nor'easter is seeded also?


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 28, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> How late you planning on staying today? Hope somebodys left for the night session! Hope to make it by at least 5pm.



i'm aiming to be there at 1:00 or so.  i will probably be headed home around 5.


----------



## Greg (Nov 28, 2008)

2knees said:


> Greg, did you say nor'easter is seeded also?



Yeah, skier's left from the sun deck to the Temptor merge, just like last year; not lower.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Nov 28, 2008)

Is Sundown the only place in the country now to have seeded moguls? If so that'd be good for advertising.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 28, 2008)

Just back from doing a morning session. Met up with Brian and Carrie in the lodge to boot up. Was mostly cloud cover until about 10 and then blue skies and sun. Surface this morning was hard pack with areas of cookies, but real good for a November surface in November, but with temps int the mid 40's when I left around 11:15 the surface should loosen up nicely.

The bumps do start right after the Stinger merge on the left side. Not sure how they were down Temptor as I only hit a couple up around the merge. You will have to get the full bump report from either Brian or Tim.

Good to ski with everyone and it was nice to finally MRGisevil.

Overall a great job by everyone at Sundown for opening day.


----------



## Rossi Smash (Nov 28, 2008)

After the long drive over...;-)  it was 29 degrees when I pulled into the lot.
Managed to grab the 10th chair of the season after talking with Chris S. a bit on the deck.
They did a great job with the snow. Had a few sprinkles fairly early on, and the snow started to soften up when the sun poked through. The Temptor seeds have now been watered and should start growing soon....I skied till noon and had a most enjoyable season opener. It was 49 when I pulled out of the lot.Now a quick Turkey plate and out for an afternoon motorcycle ride.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 28, 2008)

Rossi Smash said:


> After the long drive over...;-)  it was 29 degrees when I pulled into the lot.
> Managed to grab the 10th chair of the season after talking with Chris S. a bit on the deck.
> They did a great job with the snow. Had a few sprinkles fairly early on, and the snow started to soften up when the sun poked through. The Temptor seeds have now been watered and should start growing soon....I skied till noon and had a most enjoyable season opener. It was 49 when I pulled out of the lot.Now a quick Turkey plate and out for an afternoon motorcycle ride.



Rossi, were you in an all navy coat or one with a pink strip? We we trying to figure out if either of them were you.


----------



## Rossi Smash (Nov 28, 2008)

Royal Blue jacket with dark gray wool pants and gray wool hat......


----------



## powhunter (Nov 28, 2008)

Were ya rocking out on the rossi smashes???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice..looks better than the seeded bumps at Blue..but it takes a few days for a nice bump run to form..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 28, 2008)

LonghornSkier said:


> Is Sundown the only place in the country now to have seeded moguls? If so that'd be good for advertising.



Blue mountain has seeded bumps on Barneys..


----------



## Rossi Smash (Nov 28, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Were ya rocking out on the rossi smashes???



I was almost modern by my standards today..with the warmish temps I broke out the 180cm Volkl Snow Ranger's.....(only 10 years old)


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2008)

We were looking for ya Rossi, but I didn't have anything go go on other than your appreciation for old skis.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 28, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Just back from doing a morning session. Met up with Brian and Carrie in the lodge to boot up. Was mostly cloud cover until about 10 and then blue skies and sun. Surface this morning was hard pack with areas of cookies, but real good for a November surface in November, but with temps int the mid 40's when I left around 11:15 the surface should loosen up nicely.
> 
> The bumps do start right after the Stinger merge on the left side. Not sure how they were down Temptor as I only hit a couple up around the merge. You will have to get the full bump report from either Brian or Tim.
> 
> ...



jeff you joining us on sun??


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 28, 2008)

Rossi Smash said:


> Royal Blue jacket with dark gray wool pants and gray wool hat......





bvibert said:


> We were looking for ya Rossi, but I didn't have anything go go on other than your appreciation for old skis.



Yep we say ya Rossi, Bri, he was the second guy we that we thought might be him.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 28, 2008)

powhunter said:


> jeff you joining us on sun??



Planning on being there around opening.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2008)

Great conditions today!  Very spring like, IMHO.  Kinda firm in spots at first, but softening up very nicely by 11:00ish.  We met up with o3jeff in the lodge and got out to the lift at around 8:30.  I stuck with Carrie for a few runs since this was her first day out.  We saw Tim going over head on the lift at one point early on and then saw Randi and a friend in the lift line.  After a few runs I convinced Carrie and Jeff to give Nor'Easter a shot, so that I could slyly slip off into the bumps and meet them at the bottom.  Carrie knows me too well and was fully anticipating my plan.   No problems though, that arrangement worked out fine.  Tim met up with me at the top of the steep pitch of that run, we chatted a bit and then I jumped in...  He skied with us for a bit before breaking off to meet up with his wife.  Jeff had prior plans so he had to leave at 11:00, Carrie and I decided to ski 2 more runs after that and head home to take care of a few things before heading back out for an evening session.  Nice skiing with Tim and Carrie again and nice to ski with o3jeff (I don't think we skied together last season??).  Good to see Randi out and away from work for once too.

Temptor definitely needs some ski in work, some shovel work would help as well, and some top coating would definitely help.  That said; having bumps on Temptor on opening day really kicked ass!  I was really starting to get the bump groove back and was starting to feel good, despite taking my time through much of it to try and ski in some lines.  The bottom 3rd of the main pitch had the nicest bumps and there were some good turns through there pretty early on.  I started to get a line through the upper part, but it took a bit more work.  They only seeded down to the bottom of the steep part and then the rest was groomed flat, Chris said that once they get a better idea of if they're going to need their remaining stock piles elsewhere or not they'll seed more of the run out as well.  The bumps on Nor'Easter were in need of some help, though I was able to put together a decent line to the skier's right, including and almost perfect little kicker right at the beginning.  The corner down into Temptor needs some help as well, then it flattens out right after the corner and there's 3 nice rollers on the flat section.  I was having fun launching off the back side of those. 

We ended up bailing at 11:30, since we had some things to take care of, but we'll be back tonight for some more radness.

All in all a great opening day.  I saw a lot a familiar faces and talked to a bunch of people that I haven't seen much of since last season.  One of whom was Bob Switzgable, the owner of Sundown, who had a big smile on his face every time I saw him.   It was nice to be 'home' again.  The Sundown crew really did an awesome job preparing the mountain for our enjoyment! :beer:

REALLY looking forward to an AWESOME season at Ski Sundown!


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm heading out now, hope to be skiing by 5 at the latest. I'll be working the bumps. Tan helmet, blue jacket,olive pants. RAD!


----------



## severine (Nov 28, 2008)

Great getting out there this morning with you guys! The gremlins were messing with my head but I think I managed pretty well, all things considered. My boots were awesome (THANK YOU DAVE NEWMAN!!!!)! That is huge praise consider my past experience. Skis were turning nicely. My stances and technique need work, but whose doesn't? LOL. Jeff, thanks for skiing with me when Brian went off to the bumps! It was nice having someone who isn't there to ski as fast as possible or wants to ski the bumps exclusively.  I'm no great skier so I appreciate your patience.

Otherwise, it was just good to get out. My knee protested a little (I really need to get back to the strengthening exercises ) but I had CW-X Stabilyx tights on and they helped a tad with that and keeping muscle fatigue in check. The snow was softening up nicely when we left. Really no crowds (unless you're looking to do park stuff). Liftlines were basically nonexistent. Sundown did a great job rolling it out for opening day this year! :beer: Can't wait for the night session!


----------



## powhunter (Nov 28, 2008)

No video stoke???  Thanks for the reports cant wait to get there on sunday!!!!!!

steve


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 28, 2008)

Rossi Smash said:


> I was almost modern by my standards today..with the warmish temps I broke out the 180cm Volkl Snow Ranger's.....(only 10 years old)


Gasp!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 28, 2008)

I feel much better about reading other people's TR's now that I've had some on snow time.  Man, it was downright depressing last week reading about everyone's fun times!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2008)

powhunter said:


> No video stoke???  Thanks for the reports cant wait to get there on sunday!!!!!!
> 
> steve



Sorry dude....


----------



## Greg (Nov 28, 2008)

Skied with my daughter over on Little Joe from about 1:30 till 4 pm. Fantastic snow and great cover over there. Abby did *fantastic* for her first day of the season. One tentative run the first time and then she opened it up and let 'er rip the entire afternoon. Learned to get on and off the chair herself and was able to push the bar up over her head. We had a blast hootin' and hollering, singing and whistling together for probably 12-15 runs on Little Joe. I was eying Temptor from the upper area in the lodge and saw Grassi ripping pretty smoothly down them. We also met up with Chris at the base and chatted a bit. Abby did great considering all new gear including 100 cm skis. She was making parallel turns and flying down the hill. I'm a very very proud daddy today.

Looks like I might be able to pull off a few hours over there later this evening, but with temps dropping into the mid to lower 30's, it looks like a night session of ice bumps. :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> Skied with my daughter over on Little Joe from about 1:30 till 4 pm. Fantastic snow and great cover over there. Abby did *fantastic* for her first day of the season. One tentative run the first time and then she opened it up and let 'er rip the entire afternoon. Learned to get on and off the chair herself and was able to push the bar up over her head. We had a blast hootin' and hollering, singing and whistling together for probably 12-15 runs on Little Joe. I was eying Temptor from the upper area in the lodge and saw Grassi ripping pretty smoothly down them. We also met up with Chris at the base and chatted a bit. Abby did great considering all new gear including 100 cm skis. She was making parallel turns and flying down the hill. I'm a very very proud daddy today.
> 
> Looks like I might be able to pull off a few hours over there later this evening, but with temps dropping into the mid to lower 30's, it looks like a night session of ice bumps. :lol:


A proud dad would have pics


----------



## Greg (Nov 28, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> A proud dad would have pics



Didn't want to bother with pics or vid today. I wasn't sure how she would do with all new gear so I just wanted to not be distracted and be there to help her out. Had I known how much she would be thrashing, I would have shot some vid. Next time.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 28, 2008)

It was a very fun first day of the season at Sundown. All but 2 or 3 of my runs today were on Temptor. IThe bumps were pretty rough until about 12:00, but then they started to soften up and some lines started to form. I was actually amazed at the amount of traffic on Temptor. We left around 3:30, both really tired. But before we left we dropped off a case of beer for Jarrod and the boys.

Boy are my legs fried!


Tim


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 28, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Great conditions today!  Very spring like, IMHO.



Spring like is what pops in my head when I think about it.  Sorry I missed you B.  I was nursing a hellacious Guiness hang over today.  

With the exception of one run on Nor Easter, I skied Temptor from 1:30 - 4.  Lots of fun.  I was even able to get the hang of altering my line in the bumps to compensate for that left turn at the top of Temptor.  I had to yell at a couple of groups of kids for F'ing around in the bumps.  Before someone calls me Scrooge, one group was having a snow ball fight in the middle of the bumps.  Another group of kids had their skis off and were walking back and forth in the bump lines.  :angry:

Great to see the Evils and Nelson.  I can attest to what Greg said.  His little one was grinning from ear to ear.  Can't wait to brainwash my little guy.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 28, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Great to see the Evils and Nelson.



FWIW, Nelson is one of my co-workers. He joined us last year for a Wed. night bump session. He is going to try to make some more Wed. night sessions this season for some bump action.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 28, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> FWIW, Nelson is one of my co-workers. He joined us last year for a Wed. night bump session. He is going to try to make some more Wed. night sessions this season for some bump action.



Super nice guy.  He will be a good addition to the CLITS.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 28, 2008)

Very cool to meet Jeff today. Awesome day. Great conditions for November. Ski Sundown crew did a spectacular job getting that mountain ready. Stellar.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 28, 2008)

Made it 9:30 to 3:30- quite springlike toward noonish.  Only one run on temptor due to kids in tow (my 6 year old did it with me, quite well in fact).  Had many runs on on the mini bumps on Nor-Easter getting the kids comfortable.  Good day, indeed. The ops people should be congratulated.

For those who were kind enough to comment on my Lange boot thread-- they are keepers-- simply the best fitting and most responsive boot I have ever skied.  Wasn't cold enough today, and I didn't ski enough bumps, to make any conclusions about the flex, but they may work as is... surpised indeed.

Trying to find a way to sneak out tomorrow night to log a few laps on Temptor...


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 28, 2008)

Warren and I just came back from Sundown and we skied from 4:15pm - 7:30pm and took in 14 runs. We skied Temptor 5 times and did multiple runs doen Nor'Easter and 3 down Stinger.

Stinger had great soft snow, but was mobbed with snowboarders. Nor'Easter was fun especially the moguls on skiers left. The snow started to freeze up around 6pm and it was 30F when we left, down from 43F at 4:00pm.

Around 6pm the mountain closed Nor'Easter and Canyon, forcing everyone down Stinger which made for some funny spills.

We used our free passes today and are off to Stratton for saturday.


----------



## severine (Nov 28, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> With the exception of one run on Nor Easter, I skied Temptor from 1:30 - 4.


Wait, you've been brainwashed now, too??? :blink: Who's going to ski with me from now on??? :angry:

Round 2 is in progress as I type. I brought out the Celebrities this time and got out on the freshly-groomed trails around 6:30PM. We were lazy and took a nap this afternoon.  I had a real hard time getting used to the Celebrities. They ski longer than the Maries (even though they're technically the same length). And the freshly churned up stuff was thick. And there were TONS of boarders around because the top of Nor'Easter was roped for the grooming. I completely psyched myself out.  Made my way down eventually, but it was not pretty. Brian suggested going to Little Joe to do some drills. I know he didn't want to ski there, but I was grateful for the suggestion. Did some runs over there so I could get used to the skis, then I did one more run with him on the main mountain. Went top of Nor'Easter, cut over to Canyon and down this time. Not great, but better than the last run. I decided before that run that I would call it a day and I'm glad I did; my bad form meant my quads were killing me. 

So right now, Brian is skiing (I presume with Greg) those bump lines on Temptor and I am in the lodge, taking a break from homework (and I found a wi-fi signal, incidentally, though I'm not sure if I'm supposed to be on it...).

Awesome opening day here!!!!!!!!! Way to go guys! :beer:


----------



## Greg (Nov 28, 2008)

*Wow!*

The Temptor bumps are sick. Waaaay better than I expected. I was expecting rock hard frozen bumps and we were greeted with smoothed out loose granular explosions! There are several sick lines and one nasty "wall" bump that they all funnel into. But he lines towards the bottom of the seeded section are particularly rad. I'll throw together a little vid. It should be up in a few.


----------



## Greg (Nov 28, 2008)

*Quick vid*

Here's a quick video of the bumps tonight:



Quite a bit more "mature" than the seeds seen in the pics from early this morning, eh? Overall, they bumps are great considering it was only the end of opening day (in November in CT, mind you.) Again, I expect flash frozen hard chunk bumps, but they really were great and you could let it rip if you wanted to. Once they get dusted with snowmaking, they're going to be great. Pretty damn good right now actually. Lots of traffic on them tonight, mostly knuckledraggers. I also noticed a lot of traffic on the run when I was there this afternoon. So happy to see people hitting it, even if they are just hacking their way down. Getting folks excited about bumps is the whole point. The base on Temptor is insanely deep and probably on par with the base depths at their peak during the middle of last season. 3 feet+ easy at the troughs.

All in all a stellar opening day. After a couple of very fun hours this afternoon with my daughter, and a couple more this evening skiing the bumps with Brian, I am fully pumped for the Sundown season. Between driving to my sister's to drop off the youngest so I could ski with Abby this afternoon and two trips up and back to Sundown, I probably drove 125 miles today. Totally worth it though. Finished it off with a brew in the parking lot with Brian and Carrie. Thanks guys!


----------



## 2knees (Nov 29, 2008)

SWEET.

great job sundown, those things look NICE!

some nice skiing too.  good job greg and b.  hope to see you guys sunday.


----------



## Greg (Nov 29, 2008)

2knees said:


> SWEET.
> 
> great job sundown, those things look NICE!



Great job indeed. The bumps are as good, probably far better than some of the stuff we were thrilled to ski in January and February. I'll be there on Sunday. Just trying to plan my day to be able to maximize the softest of bumps. The bit of rain forecasted actually has me psyched as it will put those sweet lines into primo thrashing status. Thinking about 10 am to 4 pm or so right now. Maybe earlier if they are picking up some natural in the morning, or they make snow tomorrow night which according to Chris S. via MR. evil, they won't be. NWS is forecasting a low of 21 so if they don't dust, they're gonna be firm in the early morning...


----------



## severine (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice! I wish I had been up to more skiing but hey, it's only the start of the season. There are many days ahead of us.  Nice seeing you again, Greg!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2008)

Just got back in from a rad bump session tonight!  Greg has it covered pretty good.  I couldn't believe how much bigger and more skied in they were than when I left them at 11:30!  

Nice to end the night with a brew in the lot with Greg.... Then we ended up hitting up the lounge with a couple of liftie friends for another.  Nice way to end an awesome opening day!  I'm beat now...  :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2008)

RAD video BTW! :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I'm heading out now, hope to be skiing by 5 at the latest. I'll be working the bumps. Tan helmet, blue jacket,olive pants. RAD!



Were you there?  I was looking for you??


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Didn't want to bother with pics or vid today. I wasn't sure how she would do with all new gear so I just wanted to not be distracted and be there to help her out. Had I known how much she would be thrashing, I would have shot some vid. Next time.









The trouble you'll have now is getting out the door without her when its time for a daddy time out.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 29, 2008)

Those bumps look sick!! What about those rollers?? any crazy air??

steveo


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 29, 2008)

Heading out soon for session II of the weekend. If anyone's around seek me out. Sorry I wasn't very social yesterday, but I was visiting with a friend I never ever get to see. 

Just look for Checkers O'Hoolihan.

And yes- I have converted to the snowboarder pants, but Effin-A! These things are fantastic!


----------



## danny p (Nov 29, 2008)

nice vid.  are the bumps harder for you guys at night?  They look pretty well lit up but  I always remember some sketchiness in the shadows at Catamount back in the day.


----------



## Greg (Nov 29, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> FWIW, Nelson is one of my co-workers. He joined us last year for a Wed. night bump session. He is going to try to make some more Wed. night sessions this season for some bump action.



Was Nelson on the Volkls? If so, how did he like them? I'd imagine the conditions first thing in the morning were perfect for those skis.



danny p said:


> nice vid.  are the bumps harder for you guys at night?  They look pretty well lit up but  I always remember some sketchiness in the shadows at Catamount back in the day.



I actually find bumps at night easier than say bumps during the day in flat light.


----------



## Greg (Nov 29, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Were you there?  I was looking for you??



Yeah. No beetle and I thought downhill04 was heading over for the night sess?


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 29, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Heading out soon for session II of the weekend. If anyone's around seek me out. Sorry I wasn't very social yesterday, but I was visiting with a friend I never ever get to see.
> 
> Just look for Checkers O'Hoolihan.
> 
> And yes- I have converted to the snowboarder pants, but Effin-A! These things are fantastic!



Those pants look like a comfy pair of flannel pajama pants.  My pants aren't boarder specific, but they are baggy cargo style pants that any park rat would rock.  Plus they have a houndstooth pattern, real stylish!


----------



## 2knees (Nov 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Here's a quick video of the bumps tonight:




cant get enough of this.  I love the boarder wiping one turn in right in front of brian.  Also shocked at the size of the bumps on nor'easter.  they look really really good.  one last thing is the amount of loose granular you guys were pushing around.  i would've expect frozen cement blocks after the temps on friday.  hope it stays somewhat loose for tomorrow, even if the "troughs" are sheer ice.

we never really get troughs going until well into the season.  its usually just the bumps with flat in between.  the base is just to setup to dig into.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> . I was expecting rock hard frozen bumps and we were greeted with smoothed out loose granular explosions! There are several sick lines and one nasty "wall" bump that they all funnel into. .



I was amazed how quickly those bumps took shape. They were really rough and much smaller first thing yesterday morning. But once it warmed up with all the traffic on temptor they took shape nicely. Only problem was by that time my legs were jello from skiing the concrete morning bumps. There is one funky spot on the middle of the trail were there is a really long space between the bumps. I also hit that "wall" bump at the bottom on skiers right several times. Each time resulting in a very nice crash. After the last one I tried to use my skis and re-shape it, but it was still to hard. I actually jambed my left thumb really good during one of those crashes. Hurts pretty bad this morning, but so does the rest of my body.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 29, 2008)

Just got back from having my boots tweaked a little, now I am tempted to head over for a few runs to test them out.


----------



## severine (Nov 29, 2008)

Go for it!

We're heading out soon for a couple more hours of fun before the kids return.


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 29, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Were you there? I was looking for you??


 
Well,... yes I was there from about 4:30 till about 6:30pm. The bumps on Temptor were way better than I anticipated! I did about 9 runs down Temptor and was hitting a nice groove. The bumps were fast but smooth. New wax probably made them fast for me. I looked for people, but never saw anyone. So I decided to slow things down and wait a few minutes at the top of each bump section. The bottom part of Temptor had some funky hard bumps that transitioned into rollers. Thats where the fun began for me! Long story short, after a very fast run down Temptor, in which I was cruising thru the bumps quite well with my new short poles, I must have caught an edge and flipped over. No big deal, I just rolled out of it. But my shoulder landed on one of my poles, and I broke my collar bone! So I had to drive myself to UCONN hospital for X-Rays, then back home to RI. Not the night I was hoping for! 

A picture of my best work!

View attachment 1998

I'll go see the Ortho on Monday. Sucks to be me right now!


----------



## Greg (Nov 29, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Well,... yes I was there from about 4:30 till about 6:30pm. The bumps on Temptor were way better than I anticipated! I did about 9 runs down Temptor and was hitting a nice groove. The bumps were fast but smooth. New wax probably made them fast for me. I looked for people, but never saw anyone. So I decided to slow things down and wait a few minutes at the top of each bump section. The bottom part of Temptor had some funky hard bumps that transitioned into rollers. Thats where the fun began for me! Long story short, after a very fast run down Temptor, in which I was cruising thru the bumps quite well with my new short poles, I must have caught an edge and flipped over. No big deal, I just rolled out of it. But my shoulder landed on one of my poles, and I broke my collar bone! So I had to drive myself to UCONN hospital for X-Rays, then back home to RI. Not the night I was hoping for!
> 
> A picture of my best work!
> 
> ...



Acck! Oh no, Bill. That sucks. Get better soon.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 29, 2008)

That sucks, get well soon!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Well,... yes I was there from about 4:30 till about 6:30pm. The bumps on Temptor were way better than I anticipated! I did about 9 runs down Temptor and was hitting a nice groove. The bumps were fast but smooth. New wax probably made them fast for me. I looked for people, but never saw anyone. So I decided to slow things down and wait a few minutes at the top of each bump section. The bottom part of Temptor had some funky hard bumps that transitioned into rollers. Thats where the fun began for me! Long story short, after a very fast run down Temptor, in which I was cruising thru the bumps quite well with my new short poles, I must have caught an edge and flipped over. No big deal, I just rolled out of it. But my shoulder landed on one of my poles, and I broke my collar bone! So I had to drive myself to UCONN hospital for X-Rays, then back home to RI. Not the night I was hoping for!
> 
> A picture of my best work!
> 
> ...


Oh man, that really sucks!  I hope it heals quickly!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2008)

I took this pics last night, it's kinda cool, but pretty dark at the same time...


----------



## severine (Nov 29, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Well,... yes I was there from about 4:30 till about 6:30pm. The bumps on Temptor were way better than I anticipated! I did about 9 runs down Temptor and was hitting a nice groove. The bumps were fast but smooth. New wax probably made them fast for me. I looked for people, but never saw anyone. So I decided to slow things down and wait a few minutes at the top of each bump section. The bottom part of Temptor had some funky hard bumps that transitioned into rollers. Thats where the fun began for me! Long story short, after a very fast run down Temptor, in which I was cruising thru the bumps quite well with my new short poles, I must have caught an edge and flipped over. No big deal, I just rolled out of it. But my shoulder landed on one of my poles, and I broke my collar bone! So I had to drive myself to UCONN hospital for X-Rays, then back home to RI. Not the night I was hoping for!
> 
> A picture of my best work!
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your injury!!!  Hope it heals quickly!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 29, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I'll go see the Ortho on Monday. Sucks to be me right now!



sorry to hear that. hopefully you recover quick enough to get back on skis late in the season.


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 29, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> sorry to hear that. hopefully you recover quick enough to get back on skis late in the season.


 
Yea, hope it's only 6-8 weeks. Find out Monday. Sundown was nice enough to give me a comp ticket for my trouble, so hope to make it back by February. The wife's going to be the bigger problem. Typing and mousing left handed is going to take some getting use to!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 30, 2008)

Hopefully they give you some good news and the season isn't a wash.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2016)

/Is Jeff still alive


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 10, 2016)

You still bumping it up Pat? Got the email notification from you posting to this thread. I've only been twice in the past 4 years. Probably have been on AZ once in the past 4 years as well. How I miss the good old days.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2016)

downhill04 said:


> How I miss the good old days.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2016)

holy shit i was posting to break balls but how the fuck are you?  god it's been  years.  come  hang with us at some point


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 10, 2016)

Crazy how that worked out. Things are going well.3 kids playing sports year round and coaching a few of them doesn't leave me any time to ski these days. Do you guys still get together set days during the week?


----------



## Madroch (Mar 10, 2016)

Dh4- Wasn't sure your back would ever let you ski again.. Good to hear you can at least ski once in a while...


----------



## JimG. (Mar 10, 2016)

Wow, I remember that video.


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 10, 2016)

Madroch said:


> Dh4- Wasn't sure your back would ever let you ski again.. Good to hear you can at least ski once in a while...



Yeah it doesn't let me do much. Could suck it up for a day here and there but pay for it BIG time the few days afterwards.


----------

